# How to examine used recurve



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Unless it is really, really bad, you will need to have it strung to see if the limbs are twisted or cracked. Use a stringer to put the string on or you may ruin the bow right there.
I'm kind of rusty with recurves, but the markings should say 45# at 28". Is the markings worn? The 53 should be the bow length.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

53" Would be the AMO string length. String will not be 53" it will be shorter. 

Look down the bow at the limb tips or lay on a flat surface with back of limbs laying flat - this can give you a good idea if you should even string it.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

And yes it should also be the length of the bow


----------



## Cranky CJ (Sep 10, 2011)

Make sure it is clean so you can examine the limbs. Look for stress lines or stress cracks in the glass on the limbs. Many older bows may have a stress line or two. stress cracks can be felt with the fingernail. look the bow over for any signs of cracks in the riser, or delamination in the limbs or tips. lay the bow flat on a table and see if it rocks, a sign of a twist. look at it from tip to tip, making sure you are holding it straight with your line of site for twists. twists are usually obvious. evaluate what you see and decide. 

I would pass if there any signs of delamination in the limbs or tips. I have two bows that have stress lines and have shot them a lot. the lines have never changed, but you cannot feel them with a finger nail. a crack that can be felt with a fingernail, i would have to see to decide if I would want to shoot it. I doubt i would pay much for any bow that has any kind of crack in it, and i'd have to see it to decide if I would string and shoot it. my advice is to pass on any bow with a twist or crack in it. i would, and have bought bows with stress lines in them. others may say to pass with any lines in the limbs. good luck.


----------

